# ATITool and Vista x64



## silverfox74 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have Vista x64 Home Premium SP1 but atitool neither other tools install correctly because they dont have a system driver loading at start that is digitally signed. why? will it be signed in NEAR future?

thanks in advice

--- please dont reply that vista x64 is buggy, crap and so on... ---


----------



## at0msk (Jan 28, 2009)

m$ wants money...w1zzard and ray adams are too lazy and cheap. use rivatuner


----------



## silverfox74 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Mr. at0msk, i've tried rivatuner but with no effect on unlocking the fan of my hd4850 toxic by sapphire.....nice soft but in my condition pretty useless.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 28, 2009)

Use the latest beta.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45596

W1zz has stopped work on Atitool, instead he is developing a more advanced tool for nvidia and ati cards, he currently tests it in all his reviews, but as yet it has not been made available to the public.


----------



## burebista (Jan 28, 2009)

If RivaTuner can't no other tools can't.
BTW



> Sapphire has chosen to remove the temperature based fan control mechanism from their cooling solution. The fan will always run at the same speed, no matter if you run an idle system in Antarctica or under full load in the middle of the Saudi Desert. When asked, Sapphire replied that they "noticed that on many systems the problem is that the fan always starts and stops - at different temperatures. So we decided to always run at the same quiet fan speed".
> 
> This approach results in one of the noisiest cards under idle. When compared to the reference design HD 4850 the fan is 16.4 dbA noisier in idle - that's over 40x the sound pressure. Under load the margin gets smaller, yet the card cannot compare to the reference design when it comes to fan noise. However, the increased fan speed results in much lower temperatures and higher overclocking potential. Unfortunately power users won't be able to adjust the fan via any software. No matter what fan speed the card wants to run at the fan will always be around 1700 RPM.


----------



## madmanjohn (Jan 28, 2009)

-try the damn xtacy 850- a bartender thought i had a blender in the booth with me once

love the card though- besides its kinda hard to hear with 2 Peavey GPS 3500's and six jbl 115 commercial seires going for broke

thats 6800 watts rms- commercial rated power- my bar rig


----------



## silverfox74 (Jan 28, 2009)

installed atitool latest beta but there isnt any fan monitoring....... me sad


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2009)

at0msk said:


> m$ wants money...w1zzard and ray adams are too lazy and cheap. use rivatuner



too lazy and cheap? .. so how do you think gpuz works under x64 ? have you checked who signed the drivers for rivatuner ?


----------

